# Waiting on my first GSD



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi everyone.

So I have been looking at getting a dog for a while now. My heart is truly set on a GSD. 

I have been researching for months now what kind of GSD (honestly didn't even know there was different types). I have visited a few puppies prospects but have not purchased any (Dam/Sire temperaments put me off). I was out one day walking my parents dogs in the local forest and met this wonderful GSD being walked by her owner. after a 2nd encounter I quizzed him on her and it turned out he had just bred her through AI. The puppies are now due to be born any day. The Dam is a Czech dog (he said he imported her) and Sire is (I think) slovakian but he doesn't have the male. The Dam was the most beautiful dog I've seen in a long time, sable colour, dark face, though HUGE and stocky. Her temperament was exactly what I would like. Confident and stable, but aloof. Zero aggressiveness or shyness, allowed me to give hers pets but rather indifferent to it. All dogs off leash and zero reactivity to own own dogs (even though our border collie snarled at her over a toy - embarrassingly). I've met her a few times now and really adore her and her temperament. I don't yet have pedigrees though I will ask for them (still no idea how to actually follow them). I know he does IPO with her. 

What I want out of a dog is first and foremost a companion, wherever we go the dog goes. I also like dogs that play intensely (med-high prey drive). My families border collie has this personality and although often a pain makes for a really fun dog. We are an active couple and I live to play fetch/tug with dogs. I also want to get into nose work and tracking but any protection work/bite work doesn't really appeal to me. Although I intend to go to some clubs to see what its all about. I have also located a trainer in my city that is associated with clubs and I would take my pup there for training/socialization. 

Does this Dam sound good? Is it likely the pups would follow her temperament?

BTW I live in Ireland.


----------

